# Suggestions on design for wooden driveway gate?



## maleko (Jun 6, 2007)

i have to build 2 sets of driveway privacy gates made form Redwood.
The owner doesnt want anyone to see strait through them, She lives in a high wind area and there will be alot of wind load on them when they open, They will be on a solar opener. I was thinking about riping the wood to 2x2 alternating on either side that way when you look strait it looks solid but on a angle the wind can flow threw them as they open then picture framing them with 2x6 on all sides to finish it . any suggestions or thoughts maybe pics/ and they have to be 6 1/2 inches thick finished. to fit the existing hinges...


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

If they have to be 6 1/2" thick, then 2x6 is going to be an inch too narrow for the edges. Ripped down 2x8 might work.

Have you considered 1x angled slats? 

For bracing, it might work to build the frame, add any bracing inside the frame, and then run the slats or whatever so that it breaks over the bracing.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Pretty good article from FHB - you might be able to get some inspiration from it
http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/articles/entry-gate-built-to-last.aspx


----------



## maleko (Jun 6, 2007)

I was going to build the frame out of 2x6 then add 1"by 1 1/2 vertical slat's then wrap the out side with 2x6 again that will make 6 1/2 thick. so the center will be 2x6, then 1 inch slats on either side alternating then 2x6 picture framed on either side , does this make sense i wish i could draw it for you...


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

6 1/2" is pretty thick. Not sure how wide the gates need to be. Can you offer some more info about the hinging?

Wide gates will need some kind of angle bracing incorporated into them. What if you did something like these but with a crossbuck pattern for the frame. With some 1x or 2x slats placed in a louver pattern.

OK these are nothing like what I described but I like picture books.:laughing:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

maleko said:


> I was going to build the frame out of 2x6 then add 1"by 1 1/2 vertical slat's then wrap the out side with 2x6 again that will make 6 1/2 thick. so the center will be 2x6, then 1 inch slats on either side alternating then 2x6 picture framed on either side , does this make sense i wish i could draw it for you...


Can't really picture it, but it's sounding AWFULLY heavy. And excess weight can be the death of a gate.

I posted some ideas on keeping a Carriage House door light *HERE*. You might get some thoughts from the drawings.


----------



## maleko (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes they will be heavy the gates are 14 feet wide divided into 2 seperate gates by 6 feet high, yes there will cross bracing involved.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Read about the advantages of using modern methods *HERE*.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

This guy does some beautiful gate work:

http://www.prowellwoodworks.com/


----------



## maleko (Jun 6, 2007)

this is the gates now, i have to keep them close to this as possible but still allow the wind to move through them while they open to lesson the wind load on the openers at the same time keep it private so you cant see strait through them.. the bottom pic you can see that i have to match the 6 1/2 inch hinge..


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I wouldn't limit myself to that hinge configuration. That can be changed real fast.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

ChrWright said:


> This guy does some beautiful gate work:
> 
> http://www.prowellwoodworks.com/


He sure does. The ones I liked (in the size the OP called out) ran right around $20,000.oo


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Willie T said:


> He sure does. The ones I liked (in the size the OP called out) ran right around $20,000.oo


I didn't say he was cheap. :laughing:

But his stuff is top notch for quality and longevity. He built a garden gate for me:


----------



## maleko (Jun 6, 2007)

The owner does not want to change the hinge. this is why i am stuck with the 6 1/2 thickness.. they actually work really well very strong ..


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

why not do a board on board enclosure like what is found on dumpster bins. The frame would have to be beefier-I would consider a large piece of aluminum or stainless steel as a crossbuck to keep it from racking after time. I would recommend wider boards, say 8" but with 6" of offset. That is on 8" boards spaced 6" apart on each side of the gate (offset). very simple gate-maybe to simple for what you are looking for.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

A design suggestion for you - 

6x6 redwood for the outer frame, dado a 2" x 2" deep notch on the inside edges, open mortise and tenon connections for corner connections w/ through bolts and glue.
Interior panel of 2" actual x10 redwood t&g dadoed on the sides, glue 2x10 panels together.
Assemble bottom 6x6 rail w/ both side 6x6s, insert 2x10 paneled section (glue up all edges).
Install top 6x6 rail over top of 2x10 section, glue top rail to interior section.

You won't have to worry about wind, you will have to worry about weight. Hinges shown should handle a gate built like above, no problem...opener hardware might be another story. How many pounds is the opener arm rated for?

I'm just about finished w/ a fence and gate project that I can post pics of to show you what I'm talking about. Obviously, I'm working on a smaller scale (3x6 outer rails, 2" nominal x 6" t&g inner panel, 4' wide by 6' tall) but you'd get the idea. I'll take pics tomorrow ...

Mac


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

It sounds like the opener is the problem... Can't handle the wind load when extended..

How about mac's plan, but the 2x 's turned 45 and overlapped

___________ ___________
////////////// \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\ 

nice drawing huh:laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

maleko said:


> The owner does not want to change the hinge. this is why i am stuck with the 6 1/2 thickness.. they actually work really well very strong ..


I hate change too. Change is bad.

Lets call it modify. 
Trim the 6 1/2" part down and weld the mounting plates back on. I see no reason why that couldn't be sold to them as an improvement.
Less weight = longer life. Thats what the doctor says.:laughing:

Those gates in my pic above are out of 3x cedar. I can't imagine wanting to go heavier than that.

Just my opinion, disregard if you want.


----------



## maleko (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks guys, i would love to see the pics MAC....


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

HO stained them over the weekend, I'm installing them today. Pics tonight.

Mac


----------

